# [GUIDE] Integrate software into your Windows installation CD



## rado354 (Nov 9, 2006)

The addons are programs for your Windows installation.
Integrate them as *hotfixes* with nLite and they will be silently installed during Windows setup 

*What You Need:*
- nLite
- .Net Framework 2.0
- Windows CD

*Duration:*
The whole procedure takes from 5 to 20 minutes (burning of the CD included).

*How To Do It:*
1. Copy the content of your Windows install CD to your hard drive.
2. Watch the video (~2 mins, 1MB), after that burn the created ISO either with Nero or with nLite's integrated burner.

*Download VIDEO HowTo:* DivShare (1,2MB)


Here is the list of all addons for nLite that I have created
last updated: 15/11/2007

_NONE of these addons contain spyware, toolbars or other annoyances  
Most of them are freeware._


1by1 1.62
3D Box Shot Maker 1.0
123 Free Solitaire 2006
A43 File Management Utility 2.52
7-Zip 4.42

ABC 3.1
AbiWord 2.5.2
AC3 Filter 1.46
Active Pixels 2.0
Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06
Adobe Reader 8.1.1
Adolix Wallpaper Changer 2.1
Alleycode 2.21
allSnap 1.30
Amaya 9.99.1
Angry IP Scanner 2.21
Anim8or 0.95
Ant Movie Catalog 3.5.1.0
Ant Renamer 2.09.1
AntiVir Personal 7.06.00.270
Any Video Converter 1.21
AnyDVD 6.1.8.4
AoA Audio Extractor 1.1.8
Apollo 37zz
AquaMark 3
Arcade Classic Games Pack 5.0
ArtRage Free 2.2
Artweaver 0.4.9
Ashampoo Firewall 1.20
ATI Tray Tools 1.3.6.1042
ATITool 0.26
ATnotes 9.5
Atomic Clock Sync 2.7.0.3
aTuner 1.9.78.9371
Audacity 1.2.6
AutoHotkey 1.0.47.04
AutoIt 3.2.8.1
AutoQ3D Community 1.36b
Avant Browser 11.5 Build 21
Avast Home 4.7.1043
AveDesk 1.3
AVG AntiVirus Free 7.5.503
AVI Preview 0.26
AviSplit 1.43
AxCrypt 1.6.3
Azureus 2.5.0.4

Badges 1.5
Battle For Wesnoth 1.2.7
BitComet 0.96
BitDefender 8 Free
BitTorrent 6.0
BitWise 1.7.3
Blender 2.44
BlockNote 1.8
BricoPacks Collection
BSPlayer 1.37.826
BSPlayer Pro 2.20.949
Burrrn 1.14 beta 2

Cabos 0.7.4
CabPack 1.4
CamStudio 2.0
CCleaner 2.02.527 Slim
CCProxy 6.4.5.3
Celestia 1.4.1
ChaosMD5 2.5
Citrus Alarm Clock 1.0.5
ClamWin 0.91.2
ClipX 1.0.3.8
CloneCD 5.3.0.1
CloneDVD 2.9.1.2
CloneDVD Mobile 1.1.5.5
Converber 1.6.0
Convert 4.10
ConvertXToDVD 2.2.3.258
Core Temp 0.95
CPU RightMark Lite 1.3
CPU-Z 1.41
Crimson Editor 3.70
CrossLoop 1.14
CrystalCPUID 4.13.2.402
CrystalDiskMark 1.0.4d

DC++ 0.698
DeleteOnClick 1.0
Dexpot 1.4
Dia 0.96.1
Disclib 2.0
DivX 6.4
DM2 1.23.1
Doc Convertor 1.0
doPDF 5.3.240
Double Driver 1.0
DreamMail 4.4.1.0
DriveImage XML 1.21
Driver Magician Lite 3.32
DVD Decrypter 3.5.4.0
DVD Flick 1.2.2.1
DVD Shrink 3.2.0.15
DVDAttache 3.9
DVDFab Decrypter 4.0.1.2

Easy Duplicate File Finder 1.5
Easy Thumbnails 2.91
Elfima Notepad 1.6.2
EMDB 0.48
eMule 0.48a
Encrypted FTP 3.3.1.145
EncSpot Basic 2.0
EncSpot Pro 2.2 Beta 2
Enigma 1.01
EssentialPIM Free 2.12
Everest Ultimate Edition 4.00.975
Exact Audio Copy 0.99pb3
ExplorerXP 1.07

Fast Explorer 2.2.9.303
FastStone Capture 5.3
FastStone Image Viewer 3.4
Feed Reader 3.11
FFDShow 20.05.2007
FileZilla 3.0.3
FileZilla Server 0.9.22
Filzip 3.06
Firefox 2.0.0.9
Flock 1.0.1
Folder2MyPC 1.9
Folder Marker 1.4
Folder Size 2.3
Folderico 3.7.2
Foobar 0.9.4.5, 0.8.3
FoxEditor 0.7.5
Free Download Manager 2.5.724
Free iPod Video Converter 1.32
freeCommander 2007.10
FTPinfo 1.8.9
FuturixImager 5.8.7

GIMP 2.4.1
Gom Player 2.1.8.3683
GPU-Z 0.1.1
GreatNews 1.0.383
GreenBrowser 4.3.1011
Gridmove 1.19.40
GSpot 2.70a

Hamachi 1.0.2.3
HashOnClick 1.1
HD Tune 2.54
HelpNDoc 1.11
HFS 2.2a
HiJackFree 3.0.0.406
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotkeys 2.0.1
HTTrack 3.41
Huey 1.9
HydraIRC 0.3.160

IcoFX 1.5.01
IconLab 1.0
IconPhile 2.02
Icons From File 3.32
IconTweaker 1.12
ID3 Renamer 2.15.15
iDailyDiary 3.41
ImgBurn 2.3.2.0
Infra Recorder 0.43.1
Inkscape 0.45.1
Inno Setup 5.2.2
InsightPoint 3.2.5.2
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13
IP-Tools 2.50
iWebAlbum 2.02
IZArc 3.81 Build 1550

Java Runtime Environment 6.0 Update 3
JetBee Free 4.0.5 Build 314
JoJoThumb 2.10.1
Joost 1.0.1 Beta
jv16 Powertools 1.3.0.195
jZip 1.1

KeePass 1.09
K-Lite Codec Pack Basic 3.5.3
K-Lite Codec Pack Mega 3.5.3
K-Lite Codec Pack Standard 3.5.3
KMPlayer 2.9.3.1214
KompoZer 0.7.10
Kristal Audio Engine 1.0

Laptop Alarm 2.0 Beta
Launchy 1.25
LClock 1.62b
LockNote 1.0.4
Lupas Rename 5.0

MacSound 1.3.2
ManyCam 2.1
Maxthon 2.0.5.7845
Media Player Classic 6.4.9.1
MediaMonkey 2.5.5.998
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer 2007
Mihov Image Resizer 1.1
Miranda 0.7.3
MozBackup 1.4.7
Mp3 Tag Tools 1.2
Mp3tag 2.39
MPlayer 1.0 RC1
MPlayer 1.0 RC1 & Codecs
mpTrim 2.13 & WavTrim 2.24
MultiRes 1.58
MusicIP Mixer 1.8
musikCube 1.0
MV2Player 07 RC2
My Lockbox 1.1

Nero CD-DVD Speed 4.7.7.5
NetMeter 1.1.3
NetProfiles 1.2
Netscape 9.0.0.3
NetSetMan 2.4.0
Network Traffic Monitor 1.02
nLite 1.4.0.5
nLite 1.4.0.5 + Runtimes
Nokia Monitor Test 1.0.0.1
Notepad2 2.0.18
Notepad++ 4.5
NSIS 2.32
NTFS Link 2.1
Nvu 1.0

ObjectDock 1.9
Omea Reader 2.2
OpenOffice 2.3.0
Opera 9.24 Build 8816
Orbit Downloader 2.4.2

PeerGuardian 2.0 Beta 6b
Pencil 0.4.2b
PhotoFiltre 6.2.7
PhotoScape 3.0
PHP Designer 5.0.2 PE
PhraseExpress 3.1.6
PicaJet Free 2.5.0.495
PicPick 1.7.2
Pidgin 2.2.2
Pitaschio 2.18
Pivot Stickfigure Animator 2.2.5
PlacesBar Tweaker 1.0
Popcorn 1.79
PopTray 3.2
PSPad 4.5.2
PuTTy 0.60

QIP 2005 Build 8030
QuickTime Alternative 1.99
QuickTime Alternative Lite 1.81
Quintessential Player Build 119 Beta

Rainlendar 0.22.1
Real Alternative 1.60
Real Alternative Lite 1.60
RealVNC 4.1.2
Recuva 1.07.138
Registrar Lite 2.0
Regshot 1.82
ReNamer 5.05
ResHack 3.4.0
RevConnect 0.674p
Revo Uninstaller 1.34
RivaTuner 2.06
RK Launcher 0.4 Beta
RocketDock 1.3.5
Rootkit Revealer 1.71
RSSowl 2.0

SciTe4AutoIt3
Screamer Radio 0.3.8
SeaMonkey 1.1.6
Selida 2.1
Shareaza 2.2.3.0
ShellPacks Collection
Silverjuke 2.5
Simple File Shredder 3.2
Skype 2.5.0.154
Skype 3.5.32.239
Skype Recorder 2.1
Slim Browser 4.10.015
SoftPerfect Network Scanner 3.5
Songbird 0.2.5
SpeedFan 4.33
SpeQ Mathematics 3.0
Spybot Search & Destroy 1.5.1.15
Spyware Terminator 2.0.1.224
StrokeIt 0.9.5
SubMagic 0.70
Subtitle Workshop 2.51
Sunbird 0.7
SuperPi 1.1e
Sweet Home 3D 1.2
SyncBack 3.2.13
SyncBackSE 4.3
Synergy 1.3.1
Sysinternals Tools 25.07.2007

TagScanner 5.0 Build 510
Talkative IRC 0.4.2.6
Tango Patcher 7.05
Task Coach 0.66.1
Task Killer 2.30
Taskbar Shuffle 2.2
TaskSwitchXP 2.0.11
The Dude 2.2
The FilmMachine 1.5.4
The Guide 1.6
ThumbView Lite 1.0
Thunderbird 2.0.0.9
Tiny Hexer 1.8.1.6
tinySpell 1.5.014
ToDoList 5.3
TrayIt 4.6.5.1
TrueCrypt 4.3a
TUGZip 3.4.0.2
TuneUp Utilities 2007 6.0.2311

UltraExplorer 1.4.4
UltraVNC 1.0.2
Undelete Plus 2.94
UnderCoverXP 1.14
Universal Extractor 1.5
Unlocker 1.8.5
uTorrent 1.7.5

Video MP3 Extractor 1.6
Virtual Dimension 0.94
VirtualBox 1.5.2
VirtualDub 1.7.6
VisualTaskTips 2.3
VLC 0.8.6c
VSO Image Resizer 1.3.2
VUPlayer 2.49

Weather Watcher 5.6.24a
Weaverslave Beta 3.9.18
WengoPhone 2.1.1
Wget 1.10.2
What's Running 2.2
Windows Media Player 11.0.5721.5145
Windows Vista sound scheme
Wings 3D 0.98.32a
WinIPConfig 2.7.2
WinMerge 2.6.12
WinRAR 3.71
WinSCP 4.0.5
WinSnap 2.0.8
Wireshark 0.99.6a

XChat 2.8.5c
Xfire 1.83
Xinorbis 3.3.1
Xion 1.0.82
XnView 1.91.6
XP Vista Pack
xp-AntiSpy 3.96.6
XPSysPad 7.9.5
Xvid 1.1.3

Yahoo Messenger 8.1.0.421
Yahoo Widgets 4.0.5
YeahReader 2.22
Y’z Dock 0.8.3
Y’z Shadow 1.9
Y’z Toolbar 1.3

Zoom Player 5.0


----------



## rado354 (Dec 7, 2006)

*VIDEO TUTORIALS:*


*HowTo: Integrate addons with nLite *DivShare
MD5: 3281220388094F46A0D6734E957DF2A9
Size: 1.26 MB
Duration: 1:51
Description: learn how to integrate application addons with nLite.


*HowTo: Unattended with nLite* DivShare
MD5: 75E848018294E7318BB2500469B9C1B7
Size: 1.70 MB
Duration: 2:29
Description: learn how to make unattended installation with nLite. Insert key, create user account, set regional and language settings, resolution, network settings, select default visual style, etc.


*HowTo: Patch Windows with nLite* DivShare
MD5: C62846A8CB935CF7DF49D80A51432B99
Size: 0.38 MB
Duration: 0:24
Description: learn how to patch your Windows installation source files with nLite. Increase the maximum unfinished simultaneous connections to improve your p2p speeds; Enable unsigned themes support to be able to use any Visual Style you like; Disable Windows File Protection (SFC) to avoid problems removing windows components.


*HowTo: Create addons with AutoIt* DivShare
MD5: 7961C362E522936ECFE14A84E50314DE
Size: 21.47 MB
Duration: 12:04
Description: learn how to create addons for nLite with AutoIt scripts. Foobar 0.9.4 is used in this example.
Commentary audio track in Bulgarian language. Best viewed @ 1280x1024.


Have fun


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sticky it.  Pretty good.


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 8, 2006)

This type of thing, it can be VERY useful... 

Especially for prebuilt rigs & time savings, & iirc, even, stripping out parts of Windows also! NLite, I asked some questions about it & what it is useful for... the stuff above came out, but NOT quite as much imo.

This topic & post also reminds me of 'slipstreaming in' patches & hotfixes...

A guy I know for a decade or more online named DosFreak (mod @ NTCompatible.com & also an arstechnica forums member) did a similar guide, but more geared to doing slipstreamed installations... he did a GREAT guide there.

I have to credit him for it in fact, he got points from others & co-developed his guide, but it works.

BOTH things are great to know how to do... imo @ least! Slipstreaming in patches to a NEW OS CD, already patched & doing this custom install stuff for all your apps, etc. as well!

APK

P.S.=> *EDIT PART: I can't get to some of those URL's above... I am getting DEAD LINKS! INVALID LINKS err stuff, but might be my HOSTS file!*

Nope, I just checked it, addons.wordpress.com is not in my blocking/speedup hosts file... 

Anybody else finding those how to add apps links dead? apk


----------



## rado354 (Dec 8, 2006)

@ *Alec§taar* - dead links means the program was updated and there is a new URL for it.
You either go and check my blog or wait for me here to update the list.

First post up to date again now


----------



## rado354 (Dec 8, 2006)

Everything seems ok now


----------



## rado354 (Dec 16, 2006)

First post updated 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 21, 2006)

Good info, stickied.


----------



## rado354 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, wazzledoozle  

First post updated, new addons like Firefox 2.0.0.1 Final, Opera 9.10 Final, etc. available


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2006)

You can also use Windows Automated Install Kit WAIK to create a build with all your drivers and  software pre-installed.


----------



## rado354 (Dec 23, 2006)

23.12.2006

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.0.9.9

Undelete Plus 2.5
*New:*
Angry IP Scanner 2.21

IconPhile 2.02

IP-Tools 2.50

Notepad2 1.0.12

ResHack 3.4.0

Taskbar Shuffle 2.0

VirtualDub 1.6.17
+ a lot of new mirrors


----------



## rado354 (Dec 29, 2006)

29.12.2006

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.0.0

AutoIt 3.2.2.0

BitComet 0.81

CloneCD 5.3.0.1

ConvertXToDVD 2.1.8.191

IceChat 7.10

Undelete Plus 2.51
*New:*
1by1 1.59

CloneDVD Mobile 1.1.4.0

RivaTuner 2.0

Wget 1.10.2

MacSound 1.3.2

AveDesk 1.3

Miranda 0.6

Zoom Player 5.0

I'm very happy to tell you that the website has its own domain now, new design & features.
It took me a while to set everything up, but now everything is ready and running (I hope you like it).

So update your bookmarks, bring your friends and beer  

Also thanks for all the kind words and happy holidays everybody!


----------



## rado354 (Jan 4, 2007)

02.01.2007

*New:*
Alleycode 2.16.2

BlockNote 1.8

Elfima Notepad 1.6.2

FoxEditor 0.7.5

JoJoThumb 2.10

Weaverslave Beta 3.9.18


03.01.2007

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.0.1

AutoHotkey 1.0.46.04

AVG AntiVirus Free 7.5.433

FileZilla 2.2.30

QIP 2005 Build 7997


04.01.2007

*Updated:*
FastStone Capture 5.0

FileZilla 2.2.30a

VLC 0.8.6a
*New:*
Apollo 37zy

K-Lite Codec Pack Standart 2.82

Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer 2007

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## TLH (Jan 5, 2007)

You can also use nLite to trim out loads of unnecessary processes and things you don't need.I've had a go and got the total size down to 230mb from 500mb or so.I know people who have made smaller installs and one fella who only has 9 services when he's done.Reinstalling takes no time at all when it's this size.

It takes a bit of time to sort out what you need and don't need but it can be well worth using this.Windows is becoming overcomplicated these days and I know I don't use half the stuff in it anyway.

Check out http://www.ryanvm.net/forum/index.php for more addon packs and other cool stuff.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 5, 2007)

Steevo said:


> You can also use Windows Automated Install Kit WAIK to create a build with all your drivers and  software pre-installed.



Does that work with XP then? On the M$ site it seems to be going on about how it's for Vista...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

being picky here, would it be possible to have something in nlite that allows us XP users to integrate stuff like the cool vista transform packs mr. windows x does?


----------



## rado354 (Jan 7, 2007)

*@ Ketxxx* - why don't you try the BricoPacks Collection or the ShellPacks Collection in the list above? They are exactly what you're asking for


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 8, 2007)

cool, ket is very happy


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot, wazzledoozle!

I´ve been looking a long time for a website like winaddons,
and now you´ve even created a helpful smoother alphabetic list & compact guide by this topic!


----------



## rado354 (Jan 11, 2007)

More updates!

11.01.2007

*Updated:*
AutoHotkey 1.0.46.05

AnyDVD 6.1.0.2

Miranda 0.6.1

QIP 2005 Build 7998

Undelete Plus 2.52


----------



## rado354 (Jan 16, 2007)

12.01.2007

*Updated:*
aTuner 1.9.67

Avast Home 4.7.936

Hamachi 1.0.1.4


17.01.2007

*Updated:*
AbiWord 2.5.0

AnyDVD 6.1.0.7

Avast Home 4.7.942

Hamachi 1.0.1.5


----------



## rado354 (Jan 23, 2007)

18.01.2007

*Updated:*
AutoHotkey 1.0.46.06

Foxit Reader 2.0 Build 1316

18.01.2007

*Updated:*
Apollo 37zz

FastStone Image Viewer 2.9
*New:*
BitTorrent 5.0.5

20.01.2007

*Updated:*
BitComet 0.82

QIP 2005 Build 8000

Xfire 1.68
*New:*
CrystalCPUID 4.9.4.323

Flock 0.7.9.1

ID3 Renamer 2.15.15

NetSetMan 2.3.3

Omea Reader 2.1.6

PicaJet Free 2.5.0.477

Task Coach 0.61.5

22.01.2007

*Updated:*
IZArc 3.7 Build 1420

Undelete Plus 2.53

Weather Watcher 5.6.17

23.11.2007

*Updated:*
iDailyDiary 3.31

IZArc 3.7 Build 1430

Weather Watcher 5.6.18


----------



## rado354 (Feb 1, 2007)

24.01.2007

*Updated:*
AutoHotkey 1.0.46.07

CrystalCPUID 4.9.4.324

Undelete Plus 2.54

25.01.2007

*Updated:*
Azureus 2.5.0.4
*Removed:*
Foxit Reader 2.0 Build 1316

27.01.2007

*New:*
Cabos 0.7.1

Feed Reader 3.08

FindOnClick 1.3

IcoFX 1.5

Infra Recorder 0.40

SyncBackSE 4.1.3.0

27.01.2007

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.1.3
*New:*
DeleteOnClick 1.0

HashOnClick 1.1

KMPlayer 2.9.3.1214

28.01.2007

*Updated:*
IcoFX 1.5.01

K-Lite Codec Pack Basic 2.83

K-Lite Codec Pack Standart 2.83
*New:*
BigFix 1.7.6.0

30.01.2007

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.1.4

Infra Recorder 0.41

RocketDock 1.3.0

01.02.2007

*Updated:*
MediaMonkey 2.5.5

Notepad++ 4.0

PhotoFiltre 6.2.7

WinSnap 1.1.10

XnView 1.90

Yahoo Messenger 8.1.0.239
*New:*
CrossLoop 1.0

HD Tune 2.53


*Updated:*
CCleaner 1.37.456 Slim

DVDFab Decrypter 3.0.7.2

Gom Player 2.1.1

ReNamer 4.50

Undelete Plus 2.55

XChat 2.8.1b

*New:*

FTPinfo 1.8.9


----------



## rado354 (Feb 28, 2007)

03.02.2007

*Updated:*
DriveImage XML

Flock 0.7.10.1
*New:*
Any Video Converter 1.20

AoA Audio Extractor 1.1.5

DVD Flick 1.2.1.1

GreenBrowser 3.8.0118

04.02.2007

*New:*
RogueRemover 1.11

Screamer Radio 0.3.8

Tiny Hexer 1.7.1.8

04.02.2007

*Updated:*
BitComet 0.83

Notepad++ 4.0.1

05.02.2007

*New:*
Acoo Browser 1.56.876

ClipX 1.0.3.8

FFDShow 04.02.2007

Maxthon 2.0.1.6526 Beta 4

Universal Extractor 1.4.2

06.02.2007

*Updated:*
AbiWord 2.5.1

CrystalCPUID 4.9.4.326

K-Lite Codec Pack Basic 2.84

K-Lite Codec Pack Standart 2.84

Miranda 0.6.5
*New:*
RK Launcher 0.4 Beta

07.02.2007

*Updated:*
HTTrack 3.41

Tango Patcher November 2006

Undelete Plus 2.6

XnView 1.90.1
*New:*
XP Vista Pack

08.02.2007

*Updated:*
AutoHotkey 1.0.46.08

BitComet 0.84

Miranda 0.6.6

Skype 3.0.0.216

XnView 1.90.2
*New:*
BitDefender 8 Free

12.02.2007

*Updated:*
1by1 1.60

DVD Flick 1.2.1.2

FastStone Capture 5.3

GreenBrowser 3.8.0212

Miranda 0.6.7

13.02.2007

*Updated:*
Avant Browser 11.0 Build 45

Notepad++ 4.0.2

WinSnap 2.0.1
*New:*
DM2 1.22

IconLab 1.0

IconTweaker 1.11

Inkscape 0.45

14.02.2007

*Updated:*
ImgBurn 2.2.0.0

uTorrent 1.6.1.488
*New:*
musikCube 1.0

PlacesBar Tweaker 1.0

Quintessential Player Build 115

Selida 2.1

Slim Browser 4.08.105

SoftPerfect Network Scanner 3.2

Songbird 0.2.1

15.02.2007

*Updated:*
CPU-Z 1.39

uTorrent 1.6.1.489
*New:*
Adolix Wallpaper Changer 2.1

Hotkeys 2.0.1

tinySpell 1.5.012

Video MP3 Extractor 1.6

Virtual Dimension 0.94

VUPlayer 2.46

WinMerge 2.6.4

16.02.2007

*Updated:*
Maxthon 2.0.1.7022 Beta

uTorrent 1.6.1.490
*New:*
Popcorn 1.76

TagScanner 5.0

UnderCoverXP 1.14

17.02.2007

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.2.3

Blender 2.43

PuTTY 0.59

QIP 2005 Build 8010

18.02.2007

*Updated:*
mpTrim 2.13

Sunbird 0.3.1

WinSnap 2.0.2

20.02.2007

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.2.5

21.02.2007

*Updated:*
Undelete Plus 2.61

Weather Watcher 5.6.19

23.02.2007

*Updated:*
BitTorrent 5.0.6

CrystalCPUID 4.9.4.327

Firefox 2.0.0.2

GSpot 2.70a

IceChat 7.11

RogueRemover 1.13

Weather Watcher 5.6.19a

XChat 2.8.3

26.02.2007

*Updated:*
aTuner 1.9.69

AVG AntiVirus Free 7.5.446

ClamWin 0.90

Quintessential Player Build 116 Beta

Universal Extractor 1.5

Weather Watcher 5.6.20a


----------



## rado354 (Mar 25, 2007)

First post updated  

*Changelog:*

28.02.2007

*Updated:*
FileZilla 2.2.31

K-Lite Codec Pack Basic 2.85

K-Lite Codec Pack Standard 2.85

XChat 2.8.3a

02.03.2007

*Updated:*
Ant Renamer 2.09.1

Any Video Converter 1.22

Avant Browser 11.0 Build 46

Badges 1.5

Cabos 0.7.2

Converber 1.5.0

DVDFab Decrypter 3.0.8.6

Flock 0.7.11

SpeedFan 4.32

Thunderbird 1.5.0.10

Xfire 1.71

03.03.2007

*Updated:*
BitTorrent 5.0.7

CrystalCPUID 4.10.0.327

Easy Thumbnails 2.9

Folderico 3.7.2

Free Port Scanner 2.5

GreatNews 1.0.379

Icons From File 3.32

JoJoThumb 2.10.1

Mp3tag 2.37a

nPassword 1.0.2.41

Omea Reader 2.2

PSPad 4.5.2

SoftPerfect Network Scanner 3.3

Songbird 0.2.5

Task Coach 0.61.6

VUPlayer 2.47

XPSysPad 7.8

YeahReader 2.22

07.03.2007

*Updated:*

AnyDVD 6.1.3.0

CCleaner 1.38.485 Slim

GreenBrowser 3.9.0307

Infra Recorder 0.42

Nero CD-DVD Speed 4.7.5.0

QuickTime Alternative 1.78

QuickTime Alternative Lite 1.78

11.03.2007

*Updated:*
Acoo Browser 1.57.992
*New:*
K-Lite Codec Pack Mega 1.67

MPlayer 1.0 RC1

13.03.2007

*Updated:*
Acoo Browser 1.57.994

ClamWin 0.90.1

Gom Player 2.1.2.3406

15.03.2007

*Updated:*
Gom Player 2.1.2.3407

MediaMonkey 2.5.5.998

Miranda 0.6.8

Weather Watcher 5.6.21

XChat 2.8.3b

XnView 1.90.3

Yahoo Messenger 8.1.0.244

18.03.2007

*Updated:*
AnyDVD 6.1.3.2

AoA Audio Extractor 1.1.6

doPDF 5.0.212

EMDB 0.40

Feed Reader 3.09

Infra Recorder 0.42.1

nPassword 1.0.2.44

ReNamer 4.60

Skype 3.1

The Dude 2.2

20.03.2007

*Updated:*
aTuner 1.9.70.9371

BitComet 0.85

Firefox 2.0.0.3

Inkscape 0.45.1

RocketDock 1.3.1

WinSnap 2.0.4

XChat 2.8.3c

22.03.2007

*Updated:*
AC3 Filter 1.20b

AnyDVD 6.1.3.3

AutoHotkey 1.0.46.10

Flock 0.7.12

Gom Player 2.1.2.3413

25.03.2007

*Updated:*
AoA Audio Extractor 1.1.7

DM2 1.23.1

DVD Flick 1.2.1.3

ImgBurn 2.3.0.0

VUPlayer 2.48

Xfire 1.72


----------



## rado354 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys, guess what?
The list with the available software for integration has been updated 

Many new programs & download mirrors for the video tutorials!


----------



## rado354 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thread updated.
Don't ask for the changelog, it's BIG

Anyway... more than 330 applications for you to download and enjoy!
Now featuring even GPU-Z.

Cheers!


----------



## newconroer (Nov 15, 2007)

A better sticky would be how to remove everything but the necessary installation and operating files.

Who doesn't want a 1.4 gig Vista installation package?


----------



## rado354 (Nov 15, 2007)

@ newconroer - I will try to make such a guide when I have some free time


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

newconroer said:


> A better sticky would be how to remove everything but the necessary installation and operating files.
> 
> Who doesn't want a 1.4 gig Vista installation package?


That's vLite. lol j/k

And meh, once you have nLite, you'll likely figure out how to strip unwanted stuff anyway. It's not like it's hard, and it's pretty intuitive for anyone that has a fair amount Windows tweaking experience.

And thanks to rado for all the effort put into this.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's vLite. lol j/k
> 
> And meh, once you have nLite, you'll likely figure out how to strip unwanted stuff anyway. It's not like it's hard, and it's pretty intuitive for anyone that has a fair amount Windows tweaking experience.




I've seen some pretty fu**ed up machines after they've been Windows 'tweaked,' by people who would do better at 'tweaking' Windows as a burglar, than as a computer user :/

Imagine the average person trying to incorporate stuff like Rado suggested. Oi vey.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

newconroer said:


> I've seen some pretty fu**ed up machines after they've been Windows 'tweaked,' by people who would do better at 'tweaking' Windows as a burglar, than as a computer user :/
> 
> Imagine the average person trying to incorporate stuff like Rado suggested. Oi vey.


Yeah, but the expense of a screwup here is just some time, and another CD-R. lol.


@rado- Can I make a program request? The Combined Community Codec Pack. http://www.cccp-project.net/


----------



## newconroer (Nov 15, 2007)

And this :

http://www.nhancer.com/?dat=downloads


----------



## rado354 (Nov 15, 2007)

I will try to create addons for that 2 programs and will let you know


----------



## rado354 (Nov 19, 2007)

*@ Wile E* - CCCP is done:
http://www.winaddons.com/cccp-22072007/

No luck with nHancer though (crappy installer, .net requirement, etc.)
It can't be installed silently without repackaging the installer and I'm not allowed to do that.

A new guide is coming soon, with a lot more information, videos, etc.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2007)

rado354 said:


> *@ Wile E* - CCCP is done:
> http://www.winaddons.com/cccp-22072007/
> 
> No luck with nHancer though (crappy installer, .net requirement, etc.)
> ...


Awesome, rado. Thank a lot. This is going on the very next install disk.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2008)

does this apply for vista too? i was wondering if i could do this with vlite


----------



## recan21 (Dec 6, 2008)

can i get all video tutorials as one link on mediafire !!
thanks !!!


----------

